# Myspace IM



## bryce87 (Nov 4, 2007)

Is there Myspace IM avalble for the mac?


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 4, 2007)

bryce87 said:


> Is there Myspace IM avalble for the mac?



THere's no official client for anything other than WIndows because the official MySpace IM client uses Internet Exporer for the interface.

However, there are options on the Mac and on other non-MS platforms.  Adium is a multi-procotol IM client that now supports MySpaceIM.

http://www.adiumx.com

You can also use it for Yahoo, MSN, AIM, and various other protocols.  It's a great IM client and I hear that the next version will have video support.

For those using GNU/Linux or other non-MS operating systems, there's Pidgin.  There's even a version that installs on Windows.  Pidgin also supports multiple protocols including MySpaceIM.  Adium actually uses libpurple, the library that is used for Pidgin, so think of Adium as Pidgin for Mac OS X. 

http://pidgin.im


----------



## prasadm (Aug 27, 2008)

www.unofficialmyspaceim.com is a flash (9)/web based myspaceim client for mac, windows or linux.


----------

